# Arkansas man plants mystery seeds from China;



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

*Arkansas man plants mystery seeds from China; USDA preps to destroy*








Arkansas man plants mystery seeds from China; USDA preps to destroy


A man from Booneville, Ark. planted unsolicited mystery seeds he received from China weeks before government officials issued their warnings not to.




www.foxnews.com





A man from Booneville, Ark., planted unsolicited mystery seeds he received from China weeks before government officials issued their warnings not to, and now that plant has been “prepped for incineration,” a spokesperson from the Arkansas Department of Agriculture told Fox News.









The plant in question grew white fruits and orange blossoms that reportedly looked similar to a squash plant after having been grown for two months. After conducting an internal analysis, agriculture experts in Arkansas have determined the Booneville plant to be a species that is native to South and Southeast Asia.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine were tomatoes.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

LOL the evil curcubit of death....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wasn't me. Booneville is NW Arkansas


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Wasn't me. Booneville is NW Arkansas


I was wondering..


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

At least it wasn't Kudzu...


----------



## gloria.fox (Aug 10, 2020)

as for me, it`s a bad idea to unbox boxes from China in 2020, lol


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

_“Some of the species identified include cabbage, broccoli, kale, celery, coriander, cilantro, sunflower, Ivyleaf Morning-Glory, Lavender, Basil, Rose, and Garden Tomato.” 

Kale!? _Those Chinese scum! 

But APHIS appears to believe this is just someone running a scam by sending some overstocked cheap-as-dirt product to legitimate American addresses so they can leave fake verified reviews to beat the Internet Machine and get more sales.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Not to nitpick, but coriander and cilantro are the same plant. I like Coriander better.
Sure wish I could get some free Mystery Seeds in the mail.


----------

